# Exotic Pets for an almost 11 year old boy



## petlover2602 (Feb 24, 2008)

*We are looking for something original for our son, after having hamsters which only last a couple of years, and the heartache that follows. We don't think he is ready for the responsibilty of a snake or lizard, so have got it down to either stick insects, a land hermit crab or giant african snails. My personal preference is the snails, tho would be happy with either pet for him. Would be interested in peoples experiences of these creatures as pets, particularly after reading the thread about the snails. Thanks.*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i will be getting my daughter, two giant african millipedes for her birthday!
apparently they smell alot less than snails


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I have been keeping Stick Insects for the past 4 months or so. My son absolutely loves them, but unfortunately, you are looking at a life span of about 12 months with them. But if you intend to breed them then there will be plenty of little ones to replace those that die.

If you go for stick insects a couple of good starter ones would be:-
_Trachyaretaon Bruekneri_ (Giant Thorny)

Don't let the name fool you they do not have any thorns on them, they are a good sized stick insect, eat bramble, or Ivy. These are a nice bulky stick that grow to a nice size (9cm+)

_Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis_ (Bud Wing)
Again a less exotic looking stick but one that grows to a good size (13cm+) and will eat Bramble and Ivy.

Or just as a starter you could introduce him to the good old Indian Stick Insect which will eat a wide variety of plants (Bramble, Privet, Ivy, rose, oak )


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

What about an African giant millipede?
I had one of them for several yrs.They can live up to 10yrs.
They are pretty docile and slow and eat organiz materials,veggies and fruits.They are pretty easy to care for.Mine only recently died and I am in search of another!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

go for a whites green tree frog, they are adorable


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> go for a whites green tree frog, they are adorable


they are adorable and easy to keep,
But they are nocturnal!!!
so the kids dont get to see them much on summer nights as they are still asleep when its time for the kids to go to bed. 
and they croak loud so not ideal to keep in a bedroom unless a child could sleep through very loud noises.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

since i was around tht age iv always wanted giant african land snails (and still do) so thats my suggestion 
i think they're cute 
i think the only fault is if you get two they will lay loadsss of eggs
i get to look after some african snails at this new animal care college im going to, so i can post tips and help if you need it 

xxxx


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats all this about snails smelling??!! they dont smell at all ! maybe if you never cleaned them and had them soaking wet they might . I have babys in the classified section if your after snails.Smelly snails indeed  and Hayley! they are hamaphroditic so they can self seed,you dont need two to end up with babys,unwanted eggs are frozen before they develop.


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

Stick insects are fine if you can keep up with the food supply and Millipedes are easy to keep. You could go for a praying Mantis if you're ok with live food?


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Stick insects are fine if you can keep up with the food supply and Millipedes are easy to keep. You could go for a praying Mantis if you're ok with live food?


It really depends on what food stuff they are used to. All my Stick Insects have taken to Ivy which I have in abundance, but Sticks like the Indian Stick Insect (Carausius Morosus) will happily take to a wide variety of food plants (Ivy, Bramble, Privet, Oak, Rose, Hawthorn and various others). So if you have a good supply of either Bramble or Ivy then I have some Bud Wing Stick Insects (Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis) and Indians (Carausius Morosus) of various ages that I would be happy to send to you for the price of next day P&P only.

Closer to Christmas I will have the following nymphs (babies) hatching:-

Trachyaretaon Bruekneri
Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis
Parapachymorpha spinosa
Sipyloidea sipylus
Peruphasma schultei

Just Google them to see pictures and get some info about them. If you can let me know if you have either Bramble or Ivy close to where you live then I would be more than happy to try and get them to feed on your chosen plant.


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

Just an addition, it's probably obvious but worth mentioning. You need to be sure that the food supply hasn't been sprayed with anything, so don't go helping yourself to people's hedges unless you're sure they're safe.

I've kept Eurycantha calcarata, Oreophotes peruana, Peruphasma schultei & Carausius morosus but had to sell up because I couldn't find enough food for them. If you've got an abundant supply of ferns then Oreophotes peruana (Peruvian Fern Insects) are really stunning.

Here's one I kept moulting (I've got pretty much a complete sequence but won't bore you  )


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Searyan said:


> Whats all this about snails smelling??!! they dont smell at all ! maybe if you never cleaned them and had them soaking wet they might . I have babys in the classified section if your after snails.Smelly snails indeed  and Hayley! they are hamaphroditic so they can self seed,you dont need two to end up with babys,unwanted eggs are frozen before they develop.


REALLY! omg i cudnt kill the baby snails i dont think i should get one
sorry im too sensitive


----------



## AniBudgie (Sep 3, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> REALLY! omg i cudnt kill the baby snails i dont think i should get one
> sorry im too sensitive


I don;t think I could either. By the way, you look exactly like a Haley I know from school, lol.

Well anyway, I love animals!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Searyan said:


> Whats all this about snails smelling??!! they dont smell at all ! maybe if you never cleaned them and had them soaking wet they might . I have babys in the classified section if your after snails.Smelly snails indeed  and Hayley! they are hamaphroditic so they can self seed,you dont need two to end up with babys,unwanted eggs are frozen before they develop.


Searyan, you have clearley been mis informed by someones.

I think you mean that snails are Hermaphrodites. But they can't self seed, as you call it.

You DO need 2 snails to end up with eggs.

Hayley - Don't feel cruel for freezing eggs. It's very humane as it is just an egg, if you search round the tank every couple of days, you will get the eggs early and the snail inside will hardly even be developed.

I would recommend GALS for your son, but also Millipedes as already mentioned.

Giant Hissing Cockroachs are also another good pet, a little creepy for some people, but once you get used to them, and they get used to you they make great little pets, with lots of character, especially if kept in a small colony.


----------

